# please read this advert!



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I just found this advert on preloved,its so sad and think people thinking about buying a cockapoo pup should read this advert x

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/106207500/dont-buy-cockerpoos-from-this-breeder.html


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

OMG that is so sad, poor dog


----------



## jannie (Aug 6, 2012)

that's just awful so sad rest in peace little one


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Jesus Christ (sorry) how DISGUSTING . I hope people do spot that ad, there are some despicable people out there, glad she"s been named and shamed. Thanks Mandy x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

So very sad


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That is so very sad!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

How very sad, how can people be so cruel.


----------



## sophied75 (Apr 25, 2012)

The poor thing, how can people be so cruel


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

I lost my very much loved Westie at the age of nearly 14 to kidney failure, it was soul destroying to see how rapidly he deteriorated from showing signs of first symptoms. Reading this has brought tears to my eyes, it's absolutely heart breaking to know that someone could be so cruel.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

A very sad and sorry tale  At least here it has had some publicity.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

They seem to have taken it off I can't access it. Maybe it's a good thing I can't. From all the comments it sounds horrendous.


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

What did it say I can't see it? x


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

the link isnt showing so has obviously been removed xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

can see an advert .. it may have been removed .. what was it about ???


----------



## helenpoulton10 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you Mandy for spreading the word for me and for everyones kind comments. Preloved removed the advert as I had posted this girls address details. I really hope that no-one buys dogs from her again. I am truly devastated I have copied and pasted the advert for you all to read. I had posted photos of Poppy on preloved both a picture taken on the day we brought her home and a picture of her once she had passed away less than 24 hours later. The advert follows:-

I recently travelled from Manchester to Kent to buy a Cocker Spaniel from a preloved trader named VB. Victoria Brazier of 8 Ince Road, Sturry,Canterbury. She told me the dog was underweight as her male Cocker had been bullying her. I thought I could manage that and feed her up. I Paid her £250 cash and drove Poppy home. On the way the dog was incontinent in the car and the smell was so offensive that my 13 year old daughter was heaving! Less than 24 hours after purchasing the dog she was dead due to severe kidney failure. Victoria told me to F**** off when I politely asked for a refund. Total costs including vet bills were £530. This dog was to be used for breeding and when Victoria realised it was ill she never sought veterinary attention and let the dog suffer instead quickly selling poor Poppy on to save her the trouble. I would like to think Poppy died peacefully away from this woman who called herself a dog lover!! My son and I held her and comforted her when she passed. If I had not saved her she was sure to be left to die in misery. I can 100% say hand on heart that this woman would not have paid vet fees. Please do not buy from this woman she is due to have Cockerpoo puppies on 12th September and has used this website to advertise Poppy. These puppies will not have seen a vet and she will not refund the money when they are ill which is a dead cert. Thank you for reading this!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow. That is truly truly chilling... Surely this woman should be arrested for animal cruelty. This should not be taken lightly it's an offence! I'm disgusted.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Outrageous, the woman should be reported for Dog Cruelty and never be allowed to own Dogs again! Well done for naming and shaming her, she deserves it. 

Remember the name and location folks and tell everyone to avoid.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Disgusting - I'm so sorry for your loss. 

It seems like too small a coincidence given the fact that this Victoria Brazier lives in Canterbury too but I just found this online: http://www.thisiskent.co.uk/Mum-adm...scue-brother/story-13119191-detail/story.html


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I really feel for you for you and your children having such a horrendous experience, I hope your posts helps to out this woman ...... Will look out for any future ads of hers


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Did you contact the RSPCA? They may be interested.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss Helen. Have you spoken to Consumer Advice or the RSPCA? I'm sure you could find their numbers by Googling. I would really hope this person is not able to continue selling dogs/puppies in the future.

Sue x


----------

